
Evolutionary Algorithms as Fitness Function Debuggers - xzvf
https://hal.inria.fr/hal-01225296/document
======
verdverm
This not only looks to have a good overview of difficulties in EAs and work
going on, but also looks to offer an interesting perspective on the fields
daily work.

